# Butler Island Questions



## hillbilly waterfowler (Dec 24, 2013)

I was drawn on the Jan 4th hunt this year and it will be my first trip.  Any tips or suggestions?  We are driving down from Dalton so any help will be greatly appreciated.  Should I bring my dog or are the alligators a problem?  Decoys????  Closest hotel accomodations????Thanks!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 24, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Dec 24, 2013)

Not to bust your bubble, but it's been horrible there this year. Last year was pretty bad, but this year is just plain awful. It seems that either the ducks have just been a little off the last few years, or the impoundments have been improperly managed. I'm definitely not any sort of expert on waterfowl management, but I don't think it's being managed as well lately. It seems like there is much more salt water in the impoundments...which can usually be detected by the mushy bottom. When the water is mostly fresh, in most places it's a pretty firm bottom. Unless the ducks suddenly start pouring in from up north, I'd save the gas, time, & money.


----------



## mattech (Dec 25, 2013)

I've never duck hunted the place, but have gator hunted the place for several years. From the amount and size gators I see there, you couldn't pay me to put a dog in there.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 25, 2013)

We just hunted it the other weekend shot a three man limit.  Other blinds did not fair as well which I believe partly to be blamed on poor marksmanship because the birds were there.  We will be back down for another quota the same weekend yall will be.  My best advice take a few decoys put them out, but don't sit over them first thing.  As for the dog leave it at the house I haven't seen a gator while hunting the impoundment yet, but no sense in risking your dogs life over a duck.  Good luck maybe we will meet up.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 25, 2013)

Gators are always there and it does not get that cold to make go to sleep.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 25, 2013)

How many of you have seen a gator while standing in the water? I think this would make for some interesting stories.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Dec 25, 2013)

Butler Island is a shame. Used to be good 10-15 years ago. I'm thinking the state planted rice or something back then. Seems to me DU or some organization would step in to fund some improvements on our quota hunt areas. As for the dog question, I have taken mine to Rhetts and Butler many times. Never had an incident. Most gators I have seen are small and lethargic in cold weather. That being said I live in middle GA and would never carry a dog to any place around here if I were worried about gators.To each his own.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 25, 2013)

I see gators in Rhett's most times I go. They are everywhere earlier in the season and sightings seem to tail off with hunting pressure. I am sure they are still there, just not as visible. I have only hunted butler 1 time and did not see any gators, but don't see why they wouldn't be there.  I have never heard of a dog being attacked there, but maybe somebody else could chime in on that.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 25, 2013)

We fish in Champney year round and in the warm months we see some whopper size gators but once the water gets cold we don't see them. That said it don't mean they won't a big hungry gator out there in 45 degree water . These gators are big enough to take a deer or wild hog so I am sure they would not slow down from taking a lab or any other retriever if given the opportunity.


----------



## waistdeep (Dec 25, 2013)

One comes up on me or my dog he's history!


----------



## mcarge (Dec 25, 2013)

Monster Alligators in Rhetts, Butler and Champney. I have seen them in all three places while duck hunting and have my dog with me all the time. I never had any issues except for one early teal season hunt; with that said I would never bring my dog somewhere I wasn't comfortable...like anywhere on the St. Johns Chain in Central Florida. Down there you are just asking for trouble with a dog!


----------



## Felton (Dec 25, 2013)

Had gator finish off a teal for me in Rhetts earlier this year.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have fished and hunted the rivers around here for years. I have seen piles of gators but I have never seen one in Champney, never been in Rhetts or Butler. I am sure they are around, I just figured with all of the hunters they ease away from the areas that get a lot of pressure.


----------



## coondawg01 (Dec 26, 2013)

*How do I get to Butler Island?*

Can someone tell me directions from 95 to the check station at Butler island ?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 26, 2013)

Get off at the Darien exit 49 Drive east until you intersect U.S. Hwy 17 turn right drive through town go over the bridge and it will be on the right.


----------



## coondawg01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 27, 2013)

hillbilly waterfowler said:


> Should I bring my dog or are the alligators a problem?



Walked up on this guy last year hog hunting there. He was a solid 7-8'. He was half a mile from the river, presumably trying to get away from the "big ones"!


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 28, 2013)

My buddy and I hunted butler island this morning. We crossed the rice ditch in the Jon boat and he went to get out of the boat and he stepped on a six footer that was submerged. He about soiled himself and the gator made a lot of ruckus. Very entertaining to say the least


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 28, 2013)

You boys up in north Georgia all thought we south Georgia boys were fibin.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Dec 28, 2013)

Adds a little excitement to the hunt before the sun comes up.
How did yall do this morning?


----------



## GLS (Dec 29, 2013)

Butler Island, February, 2011.  He/She would be most happy to help you retrieve.   9-10' and fat.  Air temps in the low 50's.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Dec 29, 2013)

dcrnbrd said:


> Adds a little excitement to the hunt before the sun comes up.
> How did yall do this morning?



Hunted blind 24 and didn't pull the trigger. Groups that didn't hunt blinds 5,6,21,20 shot 0-1 birds from what I saw. Pretty sad to wait 3 years for a hunt like that.

Blind 20 shot a 3 man limit by 9 am. GW/BW teal, ringers, mottles from what I could tell.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Jan 9, 2014)

We made the trip and had a blast.  Hunted Liquor Still and knocked down 15 birds by 9 a.m.  We learned a valuable lesson though.  If the birds don't fall in the open water your chances of retrieving them is cut by about half.  We only retrieved 7 of the 15 we knocked down due to the others falling into the reed grass.  It was a unique experience for us North GA boys.


----------

